# Moonlight effect



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I need to get my own digital camera that allows me to manually adjust the shutter speed. I assume it is possible on this one (FUJIFILM S3000) but without the manual, I am having a hard time figuring it out. I switched from the combo moonlight/red effect to the full moon effect with lighting...I think I like it better. What do you all think?

Before:


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

After:


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Another shot....Wish I knew how to increase the shutter speed.....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

GL








Great looking Reds, Riba, and Raya!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Alot better with the moonlight efect if you wanted to darken it down a bit more just wrap insulation tape around part of the bulb.

Very nice though. you can see there colours more now


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You can see the fish more with the moon light, but I also liked the red lights a lot too.... The red lights would look better if they were red and not pinkish IMO.
~Taylor~


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

it's nice but I heard that it's bad for there eyes, like red bulb or blue.I heard that it makes them go blind.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> it's nice but I heard that it's bad for there eyes, like red bulb or blue.I heard that it makes them go blind.
> [snapback]1078876[/snapback]​


I have never really been shown any evidence of that.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think the blue looks much better. The red is too unnatural.

Where are you in mass?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

waspride said:


> I think the blue looks much better. The red is too unnatural.
> 
> Where are you in mass?
> [snapback]1078989[/snapback]​


I live on the South Shore. I agree the blue looks better.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that looks sweet, did the same in my brandti's tank and it looks cool


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

waspride said:


> I think the blue looks much better. The red is too unnatural.
> [snapback]1078989[/snapback]​


True, its not often you see red light from the sky







.


----------

